# my NIE blacklisted?



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

hi,
I was at the Iberdrola office in order to switch to them from another power company, all was good until their system returned an error saying that my NIE is marked "not to do business with" or something similar. 
I never had any issues like this and used my NIE previously without a problem. I checked with my bank and they have no note of anything wrong on my account, I thought they would also be notified if there was any issue.
And I don't have any unpaid bills or anything that should generate this situation.

Does anyone know where I can check if there is something held against me at this level? many thanks in advance!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

holt said:


> hi,
> I was at the Iberdrola office in order to switch to them from another power company, all was good until their system returned an error saying that my NIE is marked "not to do business with" or something similar.
> I never had any issues like this and used my NIE previously without a problem. I checked with my bank and they have no note of anything wrong on my account, I thought they would also be notified if there was any issue.
> And I don't have any unpaid bills or anything that should generate this situation.
> ...


I think the only place you can go to at the moment is the company that has refused your business ie Iberdrola. Ask them *where *this notification has come from and *what *the information they have about that NIE number is, explaining that if you don't know where this is coming from you can't rectify the situation. The only other thing I can think of is to go to the bank and have them issue statements that you with this NIE number don't present any financial risk.

If something has erroneously been issued about you it may be in a BOE somewhere...


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

holt said:


> hi,
> I was at the Iberdrola office in order to switch to them from another power company, all was good until their system returned an error saying that my NIE is marked "not to do business with" or something similar.
> I never had any issues like this and used my NIE previously without a problem. I checked with my bank and they have no note of anything wrong on my account, I thought they would also be notified if there was any issue.
> And I don't have any unpaid bills or anything that should generate this situation.
> ...


Are you sure it said "not to do business with" and not just "not valid." We often find our NIE numbers are rejected because different organisations seem to want different versions of our numbers. Our original numbers as shown on the paperwork when issued have a letter followed by a hyphen, then eight numbers followed by another hyphen and a final letter. On our tax return our accountant leaves out the hyphens and also the zero that starts the string of numbers. We have found that most companies/organisations we deal with accept the number only in this form. God knows why our official numbers are not recognised in their original form but we have got used to it now and when there is a problem we know what to do!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It may well be a case of impersonation and somebody has used your number in some nefarious dealings, e.g. bought something of considerable value and paid by cheque which then bounced.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

On a 'slightly' related topic, I recently had a tenant leave one of my flats and so had to change all the utility contracts back to my name.

Went into Iberdrola with all the required paperwork and was told they couldn't do it as there were outstanding debts. I suggested that there weren't but it turned out that the meters had just been read and some of the bills hadn't been paid. I looked into it and it turned out that they had issued the bills that day yet no one had yet received them! We pay ours by direct debit but some are paid in cash. The one we wanted to turn back to us was fully paid yet Iberdrola refused until ALL outstanding bills were paid.

How dumb is that - can't do anything until (a) all bills are sent out by them (b) all tenants pay them and then Iberdrola will consider moving the contract back to us.

This is a VERY good reason why utility contracts should be changed into the names of the tenants/occupiers and not just the bank account details!


----------



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> It may well be a case of impersonation and somebody has used your number in some nefarious dealings, e.g. bought something of considerable value and paid by cheque which then bounced.


I guess that could be possible, but I hope it isn't. 
They say they have no other information why that error comes up and they don't really care. It's not fun... my next idea is to try to use my NIE somewhere else just to determine if this is an isolated problem with Iberdrola, or it is something indeed wrong with my NIE.
I thought there would be a central system which logs these issues and could call to clarify, if anybody heard of something like this please let me know.
cheers!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

holt said:


> I guess that could be possible, but I hope it isn't.
> They say they have no other information why that error comes up and they don't really care. It's not fun... my next idea is to try to use my NIE somewhere else just to determine if this is an isolated problem with Iberdrola, or it is something indeed wrong with my NIE.
> I thought there would be a central system which logs these issues and could call to clarify, if anybody heard of something like this please let me know.
> cheers!


There nothing like experian in Spain where you can check your credit rating. I suspect this is an Iberdrola issue.

A gestor might be able to help rather than you trying to do it yourself.


ps:- I hate dealing with Iberdrola as they don't seem to be very clued up about anything and continuously seem to make things harder than they need to be.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

holt said:


> I guess that could be possible, but I hope it isn't.
> They say they have no other information why that error comes up and they don't really care. It's not fun... my next idea is to try to use my NIE somewhere else just to determine if this is an isolated problem with Iberdrola, or it is something indeed wrong with my NIE.
> I thought there would be a central system which logs these issues and could call to clarify, if anybody heard of something like this please let me know.
> cheers!


You can try and obtain the information yourself here>
https://www.infomorosos.com/rai.html?gclid=CKnO5u7m28oCFcG6GwodcxkNDg


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Get as much info from Iberdrola about this as you can. "Cry" to them a little, saying you fear your nie has been stolen.

My nie number was used by another person. I had issues with Movistar, La Caixa and Seguridad Social. The jerk owed seguridad social over 1,000 eur and I was paying his debt! Once I placed a denuncia I no longer had any problems and the companies were able to disvincularme from Mr. DaSilva (a funcionario actually turned her computer screen around to show me his info!!!!).


----------



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

elenetxu said:


> Get as much info from Iberdrola about this as you can. "Cry" to them a little, saying you fear your nie has been stolen.
> 
> My nie number was used by another person. I had issues with Movistar, La Caixa and Seguridad Social. The jerk owed seguridad social over 1,000 eur and I was paying his debt! Once I placed a denuncia I no longer had any problems and the companies were able to disvincularme from Mr. DaSilva (a funcionario actually turned her computer screen around to show me his info!!!!).


that's not fun to hear about... Can you please tell me which office showed you this (Hacienda?) and how you made this denuncia?
thanks a lot.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

holt said:


> that's not fun to hear about... Can you please tell me which office showed you this (Hacienda?) and how you made this denuncia?
> thanks a lot.


It was someone at the AEAT, but what she did was likely highly illegal (protección de datos and all that jazz). 

Once I got confirmation from La Caixa and Seguridad Social that someone was illegally using my number, I went to the Policia Nacional and they took my denuncia. The lady couldn't have been nicer.

I never did hear anything back from them which leads me to believe it was an administrative error on their part.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Get as much info from Iberdrola about this as you can. "Cry" to them a little, saying you fear your nie has been stolen.
> 
> My nie number was used by another person. I had issues with Movistar, La Caixa and Seguridad Social. The jerk owed seguridad social over 1,000 eur and I was paying his debt! Once I placed a denuncia I no longer had any problems and the companies were able to disvincularme from Mr. DaSilva (a funcionario actually turned her computer screen around to show me his info!!!!).


dreadful 

not the funcionario  

NIE numbers are a matter of public record - you can get anyone's NIE number so easily - & it's clearly way too easy to 'steal' one & use it for illegal purposes


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> dreadful
> 
> not the funcionario
> 
> NIE numbers are a matter of public record - you can get anyone's NIE number so easily - & it's clearly way too easy to 'steal' one & use it for illegal purposes


Just another adventure in Spain!

The whole process was relatively painless, I do have to praise Spain. If this had happened in the US it would have been a right nightmare!


----------

